# Telltale Games - Marvel



## Krory (Apr 24, 2015)

> Announced this evening in San Francisco, we're excited to reveal an all-new partnership with the incredible team at Marvel Entertainment. We'll be teaming up on the development of an upcoming Telltale game series project set to premiere in 2017!
> 
> As always, stay tuned here for the latest news and details on this and all of our upcoming projects as they become available...



Really hope this makes up for all of the _Secret Wars_ bullshit going on and all the other crap Marvel pulled.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 24, 2015)

Should be good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2015)

I am so done with cape shit.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 24, 2015)

that's great news I love telltale games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't mind a Telltale game. But FFS Mahvel works well in a fighting game. I need that shit in my life.


----------



## Byrd (May 3, 2015)

Seriously??


----------



## Lance (May 3, 2015)

I swear, the cinematic universe totally fucked up comic universe. 

The game better feature Thor. And his quest to re-gain his hammer.


----------



## kraufen (May 25, 2015)

It best be based on comic verse and not movie verse


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2015)

I really doubt they could possibly pull that off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2015)

kraufen said:


> It best be based on comic verse and not movie verse



I actually do hope it's part of the MCU.


----------



## Sauce (May 25, 2015)

Yeah, Tell-tale has a great history. I would trust them with the marvel license.


----------



## The World (May 29, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I am so done with cape shit.



when were you ever with it?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jun 3, 2015)

please focus on squirrel girl please please please


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2015)

#givemelokioriwillriot


----------

